# Installing iTunes.



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got a new iPod touch, and I am trying to install iTunes (Version 9). There are a few of problems. By the way, I'm using Windows XP.

Problem 1) An error message pops up when it is copying new files that says: "An error occurred while attempting to create the directory: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support", with a retry and cancel button. If I click cancel, the installation continues.

2) The next error message says "The installer has insufficient privileges to access this directory: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support. The installation cannot continue. Log on as an administrator or contact your system administrator.", with a retry and cancel button. I am registered as one of the computers admins, and I have tried installing it as one of the others, and the same problem occurs.

3) While installing Quicktime, an error message says "Error writing to file: C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll. Verify that you have access to that directory."

I'm assuming for an iPod touch, the second thing [application support] is essential. If anyone can help me with any of these problems, please tell me! Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you logged in as an admin on that PC 

start
control panel
user accounts
should tell you there ....if you can access OK, if not able to access then you need to log on as an admin user


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this your personal computer? Or is it at work?


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my personal computer, and I am logged on as an administrator.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It certainly appears that something has interfered with the default security permissions of folders. There has to be some history with this system that we're not aware of.

Did you buy it brand new? With Windows XP factory installed? If so, what security software do you have installed? 

If not, it's probable that the previous owner had some type of policy setting applied that restricted administrator users. It's the most frequent cause of this type of behavior.


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> It certainly appears that something has interfered with the default security permissions of folders. There has to be some history with this system that we're not aware of.
> 
> Did you buy it brand new? With Windows XP factory installed? If so, what security software do you have installed?


I did buy this brand new, with Windows XP installed. I use Norton Antivirus for security software.


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

I half-fixed it. I went into the directories stated above and deleted them before installing again. The only problem now is that when installing Bonjour, a message says: "Error writing to file: C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll. Verify that you have access to that directory.". 
I tried deleting the Bonjour file too, before installing, but it wouldn't let me delete it, saying "Cannot delete mdnsNSP: Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use."


----------

